# Sigma BC 1609 won't sleep



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

I recently purchased a Sigma BC 1609 computer with cadence. Ever since I installed it I've noticed that the head unit doesn't go asleep or stay asleep consistently. Tonight, I noticed the head unit blinking--the speed function. It's done this repeatedly even though I've ridden the bike and thus presumably "mated" the head unit and the speed sensor. The head unit will go asleep but then randomly wake up and the current speed display will blink. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

I have the same computer. When I am done riding and put my bike away, I put it on the clock setting. Mine wont "wake up" until the front wheel moves and the speed sensor picks up that the bike is moving. If this happens, once the wheel stops moving, the computer should go back to sleep. Dont know if this helps or not. Hope yours works like you want it to. I really enjoy this computer and its seems well priced for what you get.


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

It's watching you, and it knows what you've been doing...


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

*Wild guesses*

Perhaps your wheel magnet is positioned right at the sensor and it's waking up the computer. Try moving the wheel 1/4 turn. Maybe you have a strong magnetic field coming from a nearby piece of electrical equipment.

Nothing to do with the previous but if you have a battery tester I would test the transmitter and receiver batteries.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

I had a Sigma computer once. Never again.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Had a Sigma computer once, never again ...


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

Chainstay said:


> Perhaps your wheel magnet is positioned right at the sensor and it's waking up the computer. Try moving the wheel 1/4 turn.


This is the first thing I checked. 



Chainstay said:


> Maybe you have a strong magnetic field coming from a nearby piece of electrical equipment.


This could be. The bike is stored in the mud/laundry room that houses the circuit breaker. Moreover, there is a dentist's office across the street. 

It's odd as I'll wander out the the mud room for something and the computer will be flashing. I don't want to take it out of the bracket every time as I know one time I'll forget to click it back in and the computer will go flying.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

I have used them for a while, despite initial problems. I got one wet and it crapped out and I have had transmitter problems not related to a week battery. I got good support from my LBS so stuck with them. The newer ones appear to be more reliable.

I switched to Sigma when I had a lot of problems with Cat Eye buttons failing. Now people say that the newer Cat Eyes are more reliable. 

The computer is the least reliable component on a bike.


----------



## Ventura Roubaix (Oct 10, 2009)

*I also have a 1609.*

I usually take it off the bike and log my data, it always goes to the sleep mode after a little time showing the model # and clock(time of day). I am well please with mine, as it has proved to be able to take a licking and keep on ticking. When I first got it I try to hard to install it in the holder the wrong way and rounded the little tabs some so it comes out a little to easy, and has hit the pavement several times, so far its still working.


----------

